# questions about handle woods



## Charon (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello

I searched the forum for some information about different types of wood but I have found very little. I'm curious as a consumer what are the pros and cons of some woods especially traditional Japanese like magnolia and ichii. 

Hardwoods like rosewood, wenge, bubinga I understand are pretty water resistant, and also stabilized woods I get but for magnolia and ichii I found very little information.

Even the spelling is a mystery is it iichi or ichii ? :biggrin:


----------

